# Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License Plate?



## Blake Bowden

Brethren, how many of you would jump at the chance to purchase a Masonic license plate? I've heard this issue was looked at a few years ago but was deemed too costly. Fortunately there have been numerous changes to the costs and requirements.

Here's a list of other organizations who offer vanity license plates:

http://rts.texasonline.state.tx.us/NASApp/txdotrts/SpecialPlateOrderServlet?grpid=60

You have the option to purchase a Lions, Knights of Columbus, Texas Realtors, YMCA, Insure Kids, Girl Scouts and Fight Terrorism vanity licenses plates but not a Masonic one.

*Cost: $8000, fully refundable.*

 I may be mistaken, but the last time GL looked into plates, it was $20k+

"Under Texas law, once 1,900 plates are sold or renewed, the deposit is returned to the organization. The $8,000 deposit is used to offset the initial costs to produce, sell and distribute the plate. (*Deposit and plate sale minimums were lowered by the Legislature effective September 2007 to reflect lowered production costs.)"*

Although this sounds a bit high, the Grand Lodge of Texas would get every penny back once 1900 plates are sold. 

*The Application*
http://www.dot.state.tx.us/txdoteforms/GetForm?formName=/VTR-950.pdf&preference=PDFForm&appID=/vtr/specialty%20plates&fileID=1233334&status=/reportError.jsp&configFile=WFServletConfig.xml

*Official TXDot FAQ Website:*
http://www.dot.state.tx.us/drivers_vehicles/license_plates/specialty_faqs.htm



You know you want one.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

This would be great for our order and the state of Texas.


----------



## js4253

I wonder if this is something that would have to be voted on at Grand Lodge?  I do think it is a good idea Blake.


----------



## nick1368

Bro. Blake I am glad you put this back up.  I have been in contact with GL to see what needs to be done to get this approved.  I will keep you posted as to what progress I make or don't make.


----------



## Bro Mike

My car and truck would each wear a set!


----------



## JTM

that would be awesome.


----------



## Joey

Hmm..... How about this one


----------



## cmoreno85tx

I like it Brother Joey


----------



## xxxxxxl

I would definitely order a set!


----------



## webstermason

2b1 ax1


----------



## Smokey613

I already run "vanity" plates on my vehicles. I would love to have a Masonic license plate. I always wondered why there was not one. Surely we can do this if all those other organizations can. Afterall, I think we probably have more than enough members.


----------



## cale

Where do I send my $30.00 It is a great idea, how can we get it going?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

I'm all for it.

All I need to know is where to send my money!


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bumpin this thread back up.


----------



## Hippie19950

For Amateur (Ham) Radio, you must show a copy of your current FCC issued license. With Ham Radio, your license can be easily confirmed online, but I think the use of the dues card, or a letter of some sort from your Lodge, or Grand Lodge might be useful as well. I'm for it.


----------



## HoustonNick

I would definitely order one


----------



## nick1368

Does anyone know if there is anyone working on this so it can be brought up at GL in Dec?


----------



## webstermason

*Word from Grand Lodge*

I'd sent an e-mail to GL a year or two ago asking about this, and their response was that they had tried  before but it was cost prohibitive, and they weren't sure how many brothers would be on board with it at that time.


----------



## nick1368

well it seems then need to conduct some type of survey to see if it would be cost prohibiative or if GL could benefit from it.  It would be a great way to raise money for the preservation of the GL and Masonary in TX.


----------



## Joey

Guys, there is really no cost to Grand Lodge at all..... All the State requires is a deposit. After the required number of plates has been sold you get the entire deposit refunded. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## jackk

*plates*

sounds good to me, count me in !


----------



## nick1368

Joey said:


> Guys, there is really no cost to Grand Lodge at all..... All the State requires is a deposit. After the required number of plates has been sold you get the entire deposit refunded. It's a win-win situation.



we understand that, now only if the power that be understood that..


----------



## Blake Bowden

nick1368 said:


> we understand that, now only if the power that be understood that..



I've talked to a handful of Grand Lodge Officers, and they're very supportive of the idea. This past January, Brother "jwardl" mentioned that he may take up the cause. All it takes is a bit of research (which you can find here), a Past Master who will sponsor legislation and that's it. I don't know how the GL would appoint a committee to design or see this through, but there are many Brothers out there who would be eager to help.


----------



## Wingnut

Im just not sure if they HAVE the initial deposit to put down since they are asking each lodge for money to operate this year...


----------



## Jay

How about one for my bike! I think any master mason with a M/C would likw one.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

I think it's a great idea... I will be watching this thread for any progress. 

it's funny for me to see this thread because I was just wondering about this a couple of days ago.


----------



## nick1368

Wingnut said:


> Im just not sure if they HAVE the initial deposit to put down since they are asking each lodge for money to operate this year...



they HAVE money, the question is will they spend it


----------



## Wingnut

then why are they asking for $1k from every lodge?


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

I'm hoping some little birdie will bring this up at Grand Lodge...btw...bump bump


----------



## nick1368

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

who you bumpin over there so i can start bumping too....have you seen the new plates...dont like them at all...will stick with my "native texan" until they come out with a TX MASON plate.


----------



## Wingnut

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

the THEY you speak of is US ie the GL of TX...


----------



## owls84

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

What is the process to get this done again? Maybe we are strong enough here to push this. If not for GLofTX then for The Masonforums.com site. Just have a Square and Compasses on it with the www site name at the bottom. Just a thougt.


----------



## Wingnut

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

GL may have issues with usage of the S&C


----------



## RJS

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*



Wingnut said:


> GL may have issues with usage of the S&C



How so?


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Well the Grand Lodge has to approve it, so a motion would have to be made.


----------



## RJS

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

No, why would GL have an issue with using the S&C.


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Because they're the ones who would have to cough up the $8k, at least initially plus designate a charity they would like to benefit from future sales.


----------



## RJS

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

I'm sorry I thought Wingnut was responding to Owls post about MasonForums getting it's own license plate.


----------



## Wingnut

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

GL has, in the past, had issues with any group using the S&C especially for advertising, which is pretty much what a vanity plate with a web site on it would be.


----------



## cemab4y

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

In Kentucky, you pay $25 for a tag that is valid for five(5) years. You pay your road tax every year, like everyone else, and you place a sticker on your license plate, to show that this year is current. 

The Grand Lodge of KY gets a $7 rebate on every tag sold.

I requested my state senator to sponsor the legislation (back in 1992). The license plate program has not been very popular in KY.

I wish you every possible success, and I hope you get official state tags, soon.


----------



## owls84

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

See How is this advertising? I can't understand this. All you are doing is peaking the intrest. This is no different than a S&C on the car. As far as it being sold then it is no different then someone selling merchandise with a S&C on it. And if I am not Mistaken ANY Master Mason is entiled to use the S&C unless it is for personal, political, or business gain. That is why the Copyright office ruled that no trademark be placed on it. 

Covered by Article 505 (pgs 197 - 204) This is in the GLofTX Laws of coarse.


----------



## cemab4y

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

The Masonic Square and Compasses logo is NOT trademarked nor copyrighted. It is "public domain", and any person, organization, or other entity may use the logo for any purpose they see fit. Some years ago, there was a flour mill in Nebraska that used the square and compasses on their flour bags. A court case followed, and the ruling was that the flour mill did not have to pay any royalties or fees.

About 35 states have a Masonic square and compasses license plate. Virginia has about 12 different plates, Eastern Star, York Rite, Prince Hall, Shrine, etc. Alabama is trying to get a plate, but so far, they have not been able to secure the minimum number of masons willing to pre-order the plates. Florida has been pushing for a Masonic plate for some years, but the approval is being held up at their state Department of Motor Vehicles.


----------



## Wingnut

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

see Art 505 (3) and (4) for the details.   just for trivial facts:

In Hammer v State, 173 Indiana, 199 (1909), the Supreme Court ruled that it was a criminal offense to wear the emblem of any society or organization of which one is not a member.  The court based its decision on the fact that the membership in such societies is the result of fitness and selection and that the wearing of such emblems by non-members is a deceit and false pretense.

The Commissioner of Patents In 1872 ruled that the Masonic Square and Compasses emblem could not be used in any trademark or trade name for commercial purposes.


----------



## js4253

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*



blake said:


> I've talked to a handful of Grand Lodge Officers, and they're very supportive of the idea. This past January, Brother "jwardl" mentioned that he may take up the cause. All it takes is a bit of research (which you can find here), a Past Master who will sponsor legislation and that's it. I don't know how the GL would appoint a committee to design or see this through, but there are many Brothers out there who would be eager to help.



Blake,
Has the proper paper work been submitted to sponsor the legislation at Grand Lodge in December?  If not we need to get all documents submitted for next year.


----------



## Bobcat

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*



Jay said:


> How about one for my bike! I think any master mason with a M/C would likw one.



Check out the FMRC too, brother~~! Freemasons RC - A Masonic Motorcycle Riding Club


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*



js4253 said:


> Blake,
> Has the proper paper work been submitted to sponsor the legislation at Grand Lodge in December?  If not we need to get all documents submitted for next year.



I'm not sure.


----------



## JBD

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Lets keep looking for a design.  The first one doesn't do it for me, the second one is just GM Griffin's insignia.  If we are going to use that style, lets use the whole deal.
Someone with more time and better skills can probably find the MASONRY - A TEXAS TRADITION circular pic.  

I would probably buy them - if it was sized and looked right


----------



## Smokey613

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Here is one from Tennessee:
Specialty Plates - Clubs/Groups


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

So, which of you Brothers submitted a resolution to get this thing started? lol


----------



## cemab4y

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Check out:

Commonwealth of Virginia Department of Motor Vehicles


----------



## Joey

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*



blake said:


> So, which of you Brothers submitted a resolution to get this thing started? lol



I sincerely hope that somebody can get this thing rolling.


----------



## dhouseholder

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*



Joey said:


> I sincerely hope that somebody can get this thing rolling.



Well, what are the steps to submitting a motion to GL?


----------



## Joey

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

As I read it.... You have to either be a seated Worshipful Master or be a Past Master at the time you submit the resolution to Grand Lodge for consideration. Unfortunatly, at the time I was not.... However, I can assure you that if nothing is done before next December I will submit a resolution.


----------



## dhouseholder

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*



Joey said:


> As I read it.... You have to either be a seated Worshipful Master or be a Past Master at the time you submit the resolution to Grand Lodge for consideration. Unfortunatly, at the time I was not.... However, I can assure you that if nothing is done before next December I will submit a resolution.


Well, then maybe a WM or PM perusing the site might be help?

As a side note, would it be possible to do this ourselves or is that bad idea? So far we have like 85 people "just talking"; maybe Blake could start collecting the apparently refundable $9000, to be refunded when either
A) The money is refunded from TXDoT    or....
B) maybe a set amount of years we deem it "not going to happen"


----------



## RedTemplar

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

GLoKy came out with masonic plates last year. The cost is $30. Before the plates were issued, petitions were circulated and brothers signed they would purchase them if they were made available. In a short time, enough signatures were received to convince the State to order them. To get the plates, you must show a current due card when you purchase. It should not be a problem in Texas as you have a lot more masons than Kentucky.


----------



## RedTemplar

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*



JBD said:


> Lets keep looking for a design.  The first one doesn't do it for me, the second one is just GM Griffin's insignia.  If we are going to use that style, lets use the whole deal.
> Someone with more time and better skills can probably find the MASONRY - A TEXAS TRADITION circular pic.
> 
> I would probably buy them - if it was sized and looked right



The Shrine Temples in KY done this. I don't think their plates have come out yet.


----------



## cemab4y

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

I am the individual, who got Masonic license plates in KY. I met with my state Senator, Dr. Nicholas Kafoglis, in Bowling Green, KY. I obtained a copy of the Masonic license plate legislation, that was used in New Jersey and Pennsylvania (for masonic license plates).

The senator just erased "new Jersey', and wrote in "Kentucky". I got the ball rolling in 1991, when I returned from Saudi Arabia. The legislation was introduced in the 1992 session in Frankfort. The legislation passed, and was signed into law.

License plates with the S&C, and the phrase "Masonic Order" were first made available in 1993. The cost (then) was $25, and the Grand Lodge of KY gets a $7 rebate on each tag.

I did this entirely on my own, without input or advice from the Grand Lodge of KY.

I would like to see the Scottish Rite (southern jurisdiction) craft a "model" legislative proposal, and work with the various Grand Lodges, who do not yet have a Masonic plate, to get the legislation passed in the remaining states.

Alabama and Florida, are trying to get the plates, but they are facing holdups and obstacles from their state governments.


----------



## RedTemplar

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*



cemab4y said:


> I am the individual, who got Masonic license plates in KY. I met with my state Senator, Dr. Nicholas Kafoglis, in Bowling Green, KY. I obtained a copy of the Masonic license plate legislation, that was used in New Jersey and Pennsylvania (for masonic license plates).
> 
> The senator just erased "new Jersey', and wrote in "Kentucky". I got the ball rolling in 1991, when I returned from Saudi Arabia. The legislation was introduced in the 1992 session in Frankfort. The legislation passed, and was signed into law.
> 
> License plates with the S&C, and the phrase "Masonic Order" were first made available in 1993. The cost (then) was $25, and the Grand Lodge of KY gets a $7 rebate on each tag.
> 
> I did this entirely on my own, without input or advice from the Grand Lodge of KY.
> 
> I would like to see the Scottish Rite (southern jurisdiction) craft a "model" legislative proposal, and work with the various Grand Lodges, who do not yet have a Masonic plate, to get the legislation passed in the remaining states.
> 
> Alabama and Florida, are trying to get the plates, but they are facing holdups and obstacles from their state governments.



Brother, I am  sorry I got confused some how with masonic plates and shrine plates.  You are correct. Masonic plates have been out for years. Thanks for taking the initiative on this project.  I do know a committee was formed for the Shrine plates because I signed the petition to get them made.


----------



## cemab4y

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Apologies not needed, my brother. I am delighted to see that KY will get Shrine plates. I would like to see KY get Eastern Star, and other appendant bodies!  Alabama has had a Shriner's tag for some years, but there is still no license plate for the Craft Lodge in Alabama.


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

http://www.therelevantmason.com/2008/12/it-had-snowed-night-before-and-monday.html


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Well...there's always next year. No license plates at GL.


----------



## nick1368

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Who can propose resolutions?  just PM or PM and sitting WM?


----------



## cale

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Does the Grand Lodge Support the License Plate issue? And if it does could they start a escrow account to hold monies sent to the Grand Lodge for License plates untill they became available. That way the Grand Lodge would not have to risk the initial money and could make some money. If that happens sign me up for three. My idea is that they may be unwilling to risk the initial investment but I am willing to bet that if it is avaliable a lot more orders will come in than the start up cost.


----------



## cale

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

We recently put on a great Masters degree, we invited the sons of Hiram and they had some members out, Shrine Circus is in town, so they recruited another degree team. The combination was great! Thats what makes Masons great, we can work togather.


----------



## cale

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

LETS DO IT!!! I do not know why we have not done this already. Does anybody have a clue?


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*



cale said:


> LETS DO IT!!! I do not know why we have not done this already. Does anybody have a clue?



I assume that nobody submitted the proper paperwork for this year. That being said, I can assure you it WILL BE done next year.


----------



## ljlinson1206

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

I know I would get 1 for the SUV, 1 for the car and one for my bike!  And I would pay the GL in advance.  I think this is a great idea! How do we get it done?????????


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Wisconsin has one...


----------



## cale

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Lets do it! Sign me up for three.


----------



## MGM357

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Is there anyway the S&C can be in front of an outline of the state, and have A.F.&A.M.?

Also, how easy woukd it be to have plates transfered to another vehicle? I hate to see the plates stay on my truck when I decide to sell it.


----------



## Damon

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Since the design is a generic square and compass, we would need to consider the Prince Hall Grand Lodge as well.


----------



## Jamesb

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

My Dad was a Amatuer Radio Operator and had plates that when he sold the vehicle they did not transfer.


----------



## Made-in-TX

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

BUMP for a great idea! I'd love to have a set of them after I get raised.


----------



## cemab4y

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Brothers, just get on with it. First, contact your state Department of Motor Vehicles. Then contact your state representatives and state senators. Get your Grand Master to contact the governor. You should focus on first, getting a license plate for the Craft Lodge. Then once it is done, then you can move on getting the appendant bodies and Shrine,etc. 

Biggest problem is not getting discouraged. Alabama has been working on it for years, Alabama has a Shriner's tag, but not yet one for the Craft lodge, because the dept of motor vehicles needs a minimum order, and not enough masons have stepped forward.

Florida has a masonic tag approved, but the final order for production is held up in the maze of the state government in Talahassee. The Grand Master of Masons, is pushing to get it moving forward.

I encourage you to keep after it. I did the initial start-up in Kentucky, and I hope that eventually all states and territories have a masonic license plate.


----------



## owls84

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

This website Launches tomorrow. It may cause the price to go down. 

http://myplates.com/


----------



## ljlinson1206

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

I didn't see a place where we could make our own design.  You have to choose from 1 of the 18 already made.


----------



## Payne

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

I would buy the Texas Masonic Plate


----------



## Smokey613

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

We are about the only organization that does NOT have a Texas specialty plate. You would think in these times where the "powers to be" want to promote Texas Masonry someone at the state level would have stepped up and got this accomplished. Just my $.02 I have personalized plates and would love a Masonic plate.


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

Well said.


----------



## Anson575

*Re: Texas Freemason License Plate-Revisited*

I'm in! Have been since I was raised. I still don't understand why we don't have them available.


----------



## Dredd17

That would be awesome.  I cant understand why it hadnt been done.  Like someone else said, they would get the money back without a doubt.  Texas Masons are proud and display our masonic membership any chance we can.  So you know probably 90% of masons here in Texas would buy one or more.


----------



## Blake Bowden

A Brother just sent this to me:

I emailed myplates.com and this was the reply. I think a masonic license plate is something that's long over due. 
__________________
From:
Elisabeth.Grimes@myplates.com


Good morning:

Thank you for your interest in My Plates. If you or someone within your
organization would be interested in talking to our VP about the
possibility of setting up a sponsored plate, please send me your contact
information and I will have him contact you soon. 

Thank you and have a great day. 

Elisabeth D. Grimes
Account Leader Customer Service Center
888-769-7528
MyPlates.com
__________________


The only way this will become a reality is for us to get the word out. Copy this link and email it to your friends. The more buzz, the better. The other option is for a Past Master  to step up and submit this to Grand Lodge for next years communication. 

This thread is over a year old and nothing has happened. It's time for less talk and more action.


----------



## Blake Bowden

I was bored...


----------



## Smokey613

We could do like the other organizations and have a portion of the fee go to Masonic Home and School of Texas


----------



## cale

Yes I would, where do I sign up and what can I do to help?


----------



## stpleb

Dear brother,

I'm going to start sending out letters to the lodges of Texas asking for $1 donations from members to help raise the money for the initial deposit. I feel there are enough Proud brothers out there that we can get the money for the deposit, just by asking for $1. Grand Lodge doesn't plan on pursuing the license plate issue, so I'm going to take it upon myself to make this happen.

This is the reply I got from the grand lodge.

Stephen:

The issue of a specialized plate has been addressed by Grand Lodge more than once. However, I put the question to Mr. Guest and below is his response to me.

Fraternally,
Bruce Mercer
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bruce, I think the prospects of the Masonic License is slim.  Two set of Trustees looked at the issue and couldn't get enough Masons interested without the Grand Lodge laying out a lot of money.  We don't have the money and apparently not the desire.

Tom Guest


I'm going to try and get enough donations by march so we can get the ball rolling .
Smokey 613 read my mind, I was planning for all money raised to go to the Masonic home and school of Texas.

We can set a deadline, so if we see this isn't going to happen than we can go ahead and donate the money. If for some reason we can't make this happen than at least we raised some money for a good cause.

Brother Blake had a couple of good design ideas does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Blake Bowden

I received this message from a Brother:

"Please send a proposal in writing (not e-mail) with detailed procedures that you recommend.  I will give it to the GL Trustees for their consideration."


----------



## kmfisher1

Who knows they might just make us better drivers too!!!


----------



## Bigmel

I found this on  MISSISSIPPI Grand Lodge Home Page. shows how they handle the matter.

We all have to buy a tag for our vehicles. Why not support Masonry in Mississippi at the same time? For an additional $31.00 you can have a Masonic tag like the one pictured below. Of the $31.00 extra cost, $24.00 of this goes to The Grand Lodge. This helps keep Grand Lodge assessments low while making your car look good. 

You'll need to get a form from the Secretary of your Lodge in order to purchase the tag. If your Lodge Secretary does not have one, he may download it from the Secretary's Center of this website, or you may contact the Grand Secretary here.  You can get these tags in your county where you pay your taxes.


----------



## texasaggienuke

When I was in Mississippi, to obtain a Masonic license plate required a signed letter from the lodge Secretary (embossed with a notary type stamp) that the Mason was affiliated with.  That letter was taken to the tax assessor and the plate was given to the brother.


----------



## kmfisher1

Question:
Would there need to be a distinction between a GLOT AF&AM version and a PHA of Texas version?
I think a vouched for method is also a good idea and much needed to keep it special and unique for us.


----------



## MGM357

kmfisher1 said:


> Question:
> Would there need to be a distinction between a GLOT AF&AM version and a PHA of Texas version?
> I think a vouched for method is also a good idea and much needed to keep it special and unique for us.



I 2nd the motion.


----------



## RedTemplar

There have been 1,917 replies to this thread alone. This might make for a for a pretty good random sample of those who would actually buy a masonic themed license plate. Yes or No?


----------



## Blake Bowden

State of Louisiana issues Grand Lodge License Plates

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showth...f-Louisiana-issues-Grand-Lodge-License-Plates


----------



## drapetomaniac

TX personalized license plates generate $1.1M
http://austin.bizjournals.com/austin/stories/2010/02/08/daily31.html


----------



## dhouseholder

I've been out of the loop. Do we have a PM yet willing to submit a resolution to the GLoT? Maybe we could, on this very forum, scrounge up a resolution so a PM wouldn't have to? He could submit it, we could all get plates! :SNC:


----------



## Raven

All my vehicles will have these plates if they become available. I also feel that our Most Worshipful Grand Master Orville O'Neill might feel a little more inclined to support this endeavor because he is / was, a long haul truck driver / business owner.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Brothers, I believe if we look at our numbers, 1,900 plates to get the deposit back roughly comes out to about 2 plates per Lodge considering we have roughly 950 Lodges in Texas.  That's not even 2 people, but just 2 plates.  I know many have said they would get them for the multiple vehicles they own.  So numbers won't be a problem at all.  We just need to get the proposal wriiten and submitted.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Dave in Waco said:


> Brothers, I believe if we look at our numbers, 1,900 plates to get the deposit back roughly comes out to about 2 plates per Lodge considering we have roughly 950 Lodges in Texas.  That's not even 2 people, but just 2 plates.  I know many have said they would get them for the multiple vehicles they own.  So numbers won't be a problem at all.  We just need to get the proposal wriiten and submitted.


 
Well said!


----------



## TexMass

Ohio just approved a Prince Hall plate.  Once a design is approved they'll be sold.


----------



## drapetomaniac

Arkansas is having an episode right now over these 
http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2010/02/masonic-license-plates-in-arkansas.html


----------



## turtle

I would love the chance to get ne


----------



## ncm_pkt

So when are we going to stop talking and start walking with this?!


----------



## Dave in Waco

Who's good at writting up proposals?  If we can get someone to write it up, I think I can pass it on to a sitting Master or PM to get it up for GL.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Dave in Waco said:


> Who's good at writting up proposals?  If we can get someone to write it up, I think I can pass it on to a sitting Master or PM to get it up for GL.


 
Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## SSG_Morrison

*Re: Absolutely!*



jwardl said:


> For those concerned about "security" -- a way to be certain only legitimate masons have access to the plate, it appears that can be written into the proposal and the state will take reasonable precautions if asked (perhaps asking for a dues card?). However, I say, so what? It's unlikely non-masons will pay the extra money for a plate, and if they do... the more the better! We're already unable to prevent others from using the S&C or other masonic symbols, so what difference does it make?


 
Yes and they will ask for prof that you belong to the organization before they even give you the special form to order it.  I just got my plates renewed and I got the US Army one and it was on the restricted list.  I had to show my Military ID before they would give me the form to fill out.


----------



## nick1368

If we can get it written up, as a sitting Master next year I will be happy to read it and honored put my name on it.  (p.s. thank you for the friendly "we've missed you" email.  life has been really busy and haven't been here in awhile)


----------



## Papatom

dhouseholder said:


> I've been out of the loop. Do we have a PM yet willing to submit a resolution to the GLoT? Maybe we could, on this very forum, scrounge up a resolution so a PM wouldn't have to? He could submit it, we could all get plates! :SNC:


LAWYERS; step up to the plate and let the batter hit a home run.


----------



## nick1368

blake said:


> I received this message from a Brother:
> 
> "Please send a proposal in writing (not e-mail) with detailed procedures that you recommend.  I will give it to the GL Trustees for their consideration."


 
did this happen?  when do propals have to be submitted by and who has to submit them?


----------



## turtle

Any word on this?


----------



## TexMass

Hell, I'd purchase an Arkansas lic plate since it's going to charity.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I believe proposals are due into Grand Lodge in May.  Does anyone know how to write one?  If we can get one written, I can find a WM or PM to submit it.


----------



## Traveling Man

TexMass said:


> Hell, I'd purchase an Arkansas lic plate since it's going to charity.


 Hear here!


----------



## garyhuggins

yes i would buy two sets


----------



## kmfisher1

Saw one of the Knights of Columbus plates this evening. Looked swell. Wouldn't the GLOT get some of the revenue from the state for each of the plates purchased?
Maybe a cash cow for the much needed upkeep, repairs, and ongoing maint. of our GL...?
A fee is paid to the state for these special plates every year. I'd gladly trade in my Be a Blood Donor plate for a GLOT one.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Well something else to consider, if GL did the first offering of the plates at the GL Communication, they might be able to make the minimum order to get their deposit back right then.  Do a pre-order or something like that.


----------



## drapetomaniac

Last night at a Scottish Rite meeting, the Grand Treasurer (I think), mentioned the efforts for a license plate held a mock up of what it might look like and received two large contributions to finish the initial funding of the effort. So, the money obstacle is out of the way.

It looks like this is moving full steam ahead.


----------



## Dave in Waco

drapetomaniac said:


> It looks like this is moving full steam ahead.


That's great to hear.


----------



## nick1368

That is great... I hope they continue moving this forward.  I will too will gladly trade in my Native Texan plates for a set of S&C


----------



## dhouseholder

drapetomaniac said:


> Last night at a Scottish Rite meeting, the Grand Treasurer (I think), mentioned the efforts for a license plate held a mock up of what it might look like and received two large contributions to finish the initial funding of the effort. So, the money obstacle is out of the way.
> 
> It looks like this is moving full steam ahead.



But do we have a resolution yet? May is fast approaching! :48:


----------



## drapetomaniac

Maybe it's structurally a fundraiser for the grand lodge so it doesn't need a resolution, just action from the GL?  (I'm still ignorant on such things).

I got the strong impression it was a done deal and we just needed to coordinate with the state government at this point.


----------



## dhouseholder

drapetomaniac said:


> Maybe it's structurally a fundraiser for the grand lodge so it doesn't need a resolution, just action from the GL?  (I'm still ignorant on such things).
> 
> I got the strong impression it was a done deal and we just needed to coordinate with the state government at this point.


 
Awesome! Then big thanks to your lodge for putting this together!


----------



## Ecossais

Nope. I'm not a fan of personalized plates, bumper stickers, window stickers, shirts or caps that advertise, or danglies that hang from my rear view mirror. There is no reason why I would want some random person who just happens to be behind me at an intersection knowing whether I am a member of the Masons, the N.R.A., or greenpeace, or that my kid is an honor student, an Eagle Scout, a soccer player or a cheerleader, or who I voted for in the last election. Sorry, that just isn't me. There was a time in this country when people didn't plaster their lives on the back of their cars. If you kept a diary, you kept it locked up. Now, people live their lives in blogs, post embarrassing pictures of themselves on the internet, and want perfect strangers to know their nickname, abbreviated on a license plate. I find it all a little bizarre, at best.


----------



## Bro Mike

Saw a proto-type of the plate last night at our Stated meeting.  The Grand Treasurer mentioned that they might be for sale within a month!


----------



## Ecossais

For years, there was an article in our Grand Lodge law that forbade putting a Masonic Square & Compasses decal on the back of your car. The sound reasoning behind that was that if a Mason let someone else (his son, daughter, nephew, niece, or neighbor, etc.) drive his car, then he has no control over where that car goes, how it is driven, or the actions of the person driving the car, or the actions of the people in the car with the driver. In a best case scenario, no one drives the car but the owner, and he always obeys the law. Okay, no harm done, but there is nothing gained either. In a worst case scenario, a Mason loans his car to a family member, neighbor or friend, or sells the car (with the sticker on it) to someone else, and that person drives in a manner that is offensive to other drivers on the road. All they see is that Masonic license sticker on the back of the car, and the result is that the fraternity gets a black eye. There is no guarantee that every car owned by every Mason will always be in the right place. A perfect example of the kind of problem that can arise was witnessed by me while on a family vacation a few years ago. We were driving the Interstate between Little Rock, AR, and Memphis, TN, when we were passed by a car driving 15 miles over the speed limit. On the back of his car, he had two Square & Compasses stickers, one on either side of his big white car-top luggage carrier, and next to each was a square, black & white, Playboy bunny logo. My wife and kids burst out laughing at this ridiculous and childish display on the back of this car, driven like someone with no regard for the law. So, I can see how a Masonic license plate could easily work to our detriment, but I cannot for the life of me see how it would work to our benefit.


----------



## Bro Mike

One immediate benefit is that GLOT receives $22 per plate per year.  So it ends up being a way for Grand Lodge to fill the coffers.

And maybe it will be a permanent reminder for the Brothers to behave out on the public roads.


----------



## Ecossais

I'm not too worried about the members, although maybe I should be. My concern is when non-Masons are driving vehicles with a Masonic emblem on the rear. If the only benefit is $22, I'd pay double that to have no emblem on the back of my car. The old Grand Lodge Law that prohibited Masonic emblems on vehicles solved any potential problems for years.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Ecossais said:


> I'm not too worried about the members, although maybe I should be. My concern is when non-Masons are driving vehicles with a Masonic emblem on the rear.



If I am not mistaken, when a vehicle is sold and the title transferred along with the registration, there would be a re-issue of plates where speciality plates are involved.  So the Masonic plates on that vehicle wouldn't be legal.

Also Masonic plates are another way to keep our visibility in the public and one more arguement against those who think we are a secret society if the big visible buildings with square and compesses on them aren't enough.


----------



## Ecossais

If you are worried about our visibility, I would think that all the publicity we've been getting in Time-Life, Newsweek and U.S. News special editions, added to the almost constant coverage on cable television, movies and books would be enough. If your objective is to appease the anti-Masons out there, then you are tilting at windmills. As for secret societies ... I thought we WERE a secret society!


----------



## Blake Bowden

I'll be the first in line to pick up a pair!


----------



## Dave in Waco

Not everyone reads Time-Life, Newsweek and U.S. News special editions.  Many cable television, movies, and such lend themselves to us being a secret society.  

By definition from the GL, we are not a secret society, but a society with secrets.  And when you get down to just facts, our secrets have been published for 250 years.  Anyone with a web browser can find them out if they so choose, they just won't have the same meaning to them as they do a Mason.  As Ben Franklin said, "The great secret in Freemasonry, is there is no real secret."


----------



## Bro Mike

I was behind a truck on I-35 tonight.  (He was driving very nicely, thank you very much) I glanced at his plate and noticed it was a Texas Knights of Columbus plate and I got to wondering if they had these same discussions when they decided to start up a license plate.


----------



## nick1368

any new word on the plates?


----------



## Ashton Lawson

My vehicle license plate is an official Texas DMV plate and it says "MASON." It's not a "Freemason" plate as Texas still doesn't have one of those, but it is an official Texas "vanity" plate from "myplates.com." I talked to Don Keasler a couple of weeks ago, who is in charge of Merchandise Sales for the Grand Lodge of Texas, and he said they'd be available pretty soon. He didn't have an exact date, but he said it was a sure thing at this point and just a matter of time until they are available.


----------



## nick1368

notice something missing????


http://www.txdmv.gov/vehicles/license_plates/eview/eview.htm


----------



## Joey

I'm not really surprised by that at all actually. Back when Blake & I designed the first plates we ran into a brick wall.... For whatever reason GL doesn't want to put the money up for the initial design & production even though they would get all of the deposit back. AND,they could make a lot of money for the Masonic Retirement Home or whatever charity they decided to use it on.


----------



## owls84

There is one with a FREAKING HAMBURGER for Pete's sake. And we can't get a Masonic Plate? That is funny right there. Just about sums up what I have been thinking all along. Of every plate sold Grand Lodge could  get $22 if the state agency that it chooses to donate to the GL. That is more than annual returns. Sad.


----------



## s_pike

YES!!!!!! YES!!!!! YES!!!!  I would purchase a set.  I looked this up on the texas license plate section two months ago and to my surprise, no Masonic plates are offered!  I'd be proud to slap these on my vehicles!


----------



## jwardl

If GL isn't willing to put-up the money, how about we all advance them the money? Only about 1% of Texas masons would need to respond. The announcement could be made by GL, with a date of final turn-in. Once the monies are collected, they could be turned in to the state. When the rebate comes, GL could just keep it as a donation to avoid the overhead of having to keep track of who paid and who didn't, and returning it to the proper lodge/brother.

Would anyone here be willing to do this? Yes, it would result in, effectively, paying DOUBLE -- but perhaps it would get the measure passed and get us the plates.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I think they could just set up a pre-order at GL during the Grand Communication and get the minimum order through pre-orders and avoid having to advance the money up front all together.


----------



## lhemus

*Re: Absolutely!*



jwardl said:


> For those concerned about "security" -- a way to be certain only legitimate masons have access to the plate, it appears that can be written into the proposal and the state will take reasonable precautions if asked (perhaps asking for a dues card?). However, I say, so what? It's unlikely non-masons will pay the extra money for a plate, and if they do... the more the better! We're already unable to prevent others from using the S&C or other masonic symbols, so what difference does it make?


 
I'm just curious about something that you stated. Who else is using masonic symbols, and which ones are they using? I had no idea...


----------



## owls84

*Re: Absolutely!*



lhemus said:


> I'm just curious about something that you stated. Who else is using masonic symbols, and which ones are they using? I had no idea...


 
Well there are "irregular" Lodges in Texas. I personally have heard a number of over 10. I personally have met one person that was not Grand Lodge of Texas AF&AM or Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas F&AM but considered himself to be a Mason in Texas.


----------



## jwardl

*Re: Absolutely!*



lhemus said:


> I'm just curious about something that you stated. Who else is using masonic symbols, and which ones are they using? I had no idea...



Wasn't implying that anyone actually WAS using our symbols, just that we have no force of law that prevents any "Joe Blow" from declaring himself (or even herself) a Mason, and using one or all of our symbols in any way they choose. Fortunately, most people do the right thing most of the time, so we don't have a big problem with it and probably never will. That said, owls84 is right -- there are clandestine lodges out there.


----------



## Blake Bowden

I've been told the Grand Lodge has begun the process of getting Masonic license plates! Kudos to all for spreading the word!


----------



## jwardl

blake said:


> I've been told the Grand Lodge has begun the process of getting Masonic license plates! Kudos to all for spreading the word!


 
Woohoo! Sure hope your source is accurate. It's about time!


----------



## Ashton Lawson

His source is accurate, Don Keasler (GL Merchandise Committee) told me the same thing about 2 months ago.


----------



## Dave in Waco

blake said:


> I've been told the Grand Lodge has begun the process of getting Masonic license plates! Kudos to all for spreading the word!



Does this mean there will be a resolution this year or do I just need to waltz down the street and see Bro. Raywood?


----------



## turtle

This is great news


----------



## TexMass

I would order one, hell I'd order an Arkansas one too.


----------



## peace out

How about this?View attachment 1392


----------



## Hippie19950

mch4970 said:


> How about this?View attachment 1392


 
I couldn't get the link to work, may just be me...


----------



## peace out

View attachment 1393


----------



## owls84

Excuse my ignorance, but why would there need to be legislation on this? Could this not be considered just like a snazzy bolo tie? Why can't GL just pull the trigger on this?


----------



## Dave in Waco

owls84 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but why would there need to be legislation on this? Could this not be considered just like a snazzy bolo tie? Why can't GL just pull the trigger on this?



If fees are going back to GL in some way, I believe there would need to be legislation as to how those are taken care.


----------



## Hippie19950

I see it this time, Thanks!!


----------



## HKTidwell

Let me get this straight 103K memberships are out there.  Expected 90K actual members when plural memberships are excluded.  So 50K members decided to get a single plate for one of their cars.  That is 1 million in revenue.  Why do we have a budget problem?


----------



## jwhoff

Hugh just changed my vote.  It all adds up.


----------



## Mark Paddock

*Re: Absolutely!*

I will buy them as soon as they become available


----------



## nick1368

when is this going to happen.....


----------



## Joey

lol probably never.


----------



## gilv

Count me in for a set I would gladly give up my TSRA plates for one which honors the fraternity.

Gil V.


----------



## ajbennett1

Yes I would.


----------



## djsam7

Sorry, I couldn't view the attachment that was posted earlier.  I don't get it.  Under the "Organizations" section of the TxDMV Special Plate Order Application, they have the "Knights of Columbus", "March of Dimes", "Boy Scouts of America" etc.  Is there a process that needs to be followed before we can have our own plate..namely giving the state X amount of $ before this can go forward.  If that's the case, could the state set up an account and then the account number could be published on this forum and other TX Masonic publications stating the cause and if members wanted to donate, to send money to the state and credit this account.  I guess any surplus amount that is left could go to the Grand Lodge of Texas building fund.  

Would this need to be voted on at the Grand Lodge meeting in December by the members or can the Grand Master go ahead and approve it himself?

Just thoughts


----------



## Joe@austin12

Actually our lodge is sponsoring that legislation now. We have a brother in the DMV who has worked out all the details and the plate design should be available for public comment soon. The next step is legislation in the house and senate. GL has already approved.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Joe@austin12 said:
			
		

> Actually our lodge is sponsoring that legislation now. We have a brother in the DMV who has worked out all the details and the plate design should be available for public comment soon. The next step is legislation in the house and senate. GL has already approved.



You only need approval from the DMV, at least that's what I read.


----------



## kmfisher1

jhaerwie said:


> Can I order 3 plates plssssss.....  I've always wondered why we never have one.


 
Hopefully they'll also be available for motorcycles and antique vehicles as well,


----------



## turtle

cant wait, hope this goes through


----------



## Blake Bowden

Brethren....IT HAS BEEN FILED!!!

http://www.legis.state.tx.us/BillLookup/History.aspx?LegSess=82R&Bill=HB180

Thanks to everyone who got the word out....I'M SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!! WON'T BE LONG NOW!!!


----------



## Mike Cameron

Great!!! Do we know anything as far as what they will look like?


----------



## Dave in Waco

It doesn't describe it in the bill.  It also looks like that GL doesn't get any money from it if it passes in current form.  The bill stated after administrative and fee costs, the rest of the money goes into the General Fund.  That's too bad that GL doesn't get that as a charitable organization.


----------



## Bro Whalon

It really is I wonder with this being implemented or being brought forward would they also take in consideration for a shriner themed plate as well. Im sure there is some brothers present who were all thinking it when the Masonic plates were introduced.


----------



## turtle

Awesome news Bro Blake!


----------



## Ordsman

turtle said:
			
		

> Awesome news Bro Blake!



I think Masonic plates would be great


----------



## Blake Bowden

Dave in Waco said:


> It doesn't describe it in the bill.  It also looks like that GL doesn't get any money from it if it passes in current form.  The bill stated after administrative and fee costs, the rest of the money goes into the General Fund.  That's too bad that GL doesn't get that as a charitable organization.


 
I'd like to know if the Grand Lodge had _anything_ to do with it.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I don't know.  I would think if it did, that GL would be getting their cut of the money after fees.  I do know the Sid Miller, the Rep who filed the bill, is from Stephenville.  Any brothers from around Stephenville that might know if Sid Miller is a Mason or not?


----------



## Blake Bowden

Dave in Waco said:


> I don't know.  I would think if it did, that GL would be getting their cut of the money after fees.  I do know the Sid Miller, the Rep who filed the bill, is from Stephenville.  Any brothers from around Stephenville that might know if Sid Miller is a Mason or not?


 
It wouldn't surprise me if the Grand Lodge wasn't involved. They only reply we've received is "it's been done before and costs too much" and that was a couple of years ago. I think it would be hilarious if someone stepped up to the plate and did it themselves...


----------



## Dave in Waco

Blake Bowden said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if the Grand Lodge wasn't involved. They only reply we've received is "it's been done before and costs too much" and that was a couple of years ago. I think it would be hilarious if someone stepped up to the plate and did it themselves...



Miller's biography on the State Legislature site does not mention he is a Mason.  So it looks kind of like you should be getting ready for a good laugh.  From what I'm reading, it could be $22 a plate that will be going to the State of Texas General Fund, that could be going to Masonic Charities.  That would mean for just 1,000 plates statewide, GL would miss out on $22,000 annually to its charities.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Dave in Waco said:


> Miller's biography on the State Legislature site does not mention he is a Mason.  So it looks kind of like you should be getting ready for a good laugh.  From what I'm reading, it could be $22 a plate that will be going to the State of Texas General Fund, that could be going to Masonic Charities.  That would mean for just 1,000 plates statewide, GL would miss out on $22,000 annually to its charities.



If the Grand Lodge had nothing to do with it....I would be even more opposed to the per capita increase...


----------



## LDSpears

I presently have the TSRA plate, but I would switch both vehicles to the Masonic plate if it were available.


----------



## Mike Cameron

Any word on progress?


----------



## Dave in Waco

Mike Cameron said:


> Any word on progress?



Looks like it is in House Committee right now.  It has to pass House Committee, then it gets voted on by the House, then goes to Senate Committee, then voted on by the Senate, then to the Governor to be signed which is the final stage of it becoming a law.


----------



## Mike Cameron

Wow, that sure seems like a lot of red tape. It will be worth it though. Is there a finalized design?


----------



## Mike Cameron

I think we should use the design that is used for MoT


----------



## Botex

To oblige Mike's suggestion...


----------



## nick1368

great design BoTex...however there is already a final design.  they showed it off at Grand Lodge.  Should be available for purchase Feb 2011.


----------



## Mike Cameron

Botex, that looks great!!! Does anyone have a picture of the final design?


----------



## Botex

Thanks. It's fun throwing stuff like that together, but I'd like to see the official design too.


----------



## Blake Bowden

The Texas Masonic License plate....




I believe they will be available February 2011. Thanks Bro. Lins for the pic!


----------



## turtle

looks awesome


----------



## Payne

Will you have to show a Dues card to get one..?


----------



## Jamesb

That's a good question----> {Will you have to show a Dues card to get one..? }
How do they plan to regulate the issuance?


----------



## Blake Bowden

I was told the other night the GL only needs another 130 or 160 plates sold in order to get their deposit back. Apparently, the GL did not put the cash up directly, but a small handful of Brethren, specifically Right Worshipful Archie Scott! I believe it as my source is pretty connected to GL.


----------



## robert leachman

Got mine!


----------



## mattcaler

I will be getting mine as soon as I am raised


----------



## rpbrown

Got one for the truck and motorcycle


----------



## John Schnitz

I got mine on my truck July of last year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## Txmason

I've got one 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Me to 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Plustax

I got mine last year too. Just disappointed of the cost for "special" plates thru the State. One would think that the initial fee to create & register in to the system would be enough, but the same price continues each year. Doesn't really make sense at all, but must be part of the "stimulus" package!  LOL


----------



## John Schnitz

22 dollars go back to the grand lodge 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## CzarAlexis

Are they still selling those?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Texan92

there is one already available you can get and it is just 30 dollars a year added on to your renewal fee that you pay for your  vehicle registration 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CzarAlexis

Hmmm, I'll have to look into that


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

Texan92 said:


> there is one already available you can get and it is just 30 dollars a year added on to your renewal fee that you pay for your  vehicle registration



Strangely, the charge was twice that to get new plates on a car from out of state.  I've had MM plates in two states so far over the years so when my wife went to get the cars registered she asked.  Sixty to get MM plates from the gate, 30 at renewal time.  She called me at the office about it.  I asked her to go through the line again to double check.  Did I mention how excellent my wife is?  Same the the next time as well.  I'll likely switch to MM plates in a year at renewal time.

Any idea if it's $60 for the plates with a newly licensed car?


----------



## CzarAlexis

I checked the DPS site for these plates. They are $30 for standard and $40 for personalized letter/numbers. 

However to get it personalized it seems like its ON TOP of the original $30. So on essence, you are paying a total of $70 for personalized Texas Mason plates. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## sallred90

I would if I could get my truck registered down there with me being in Illinois ...our basic plates run right at $100 dollars here 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

sallred90 said:


> I would if I could get my truck registered down there with me being in Illinois ...our basic plates run right at $100 dollars here



I had MM plates when I lived in Illinois.  The added price is similar to the added price in Texas.

If you want expensive plates try California or Georgia.  More digits.  If you want cheap plates and it's not your only vehicle NC lets you renew whether you're still a resident or not ...


----------



## dew_time

We have them in ohio. Its an extra $25 and some of that fee goes back to the order.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tbcrisler

I have a  " 2 B 1 ASK 1 " License Plate Holder and a window Decal...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tbcrisler

Granted I am in Virginia but I want to put the message out there!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

This post brings up a question for all that are MM's. Ohio offers these plates and OES plates to anyone that pays the fee. Would members of either group be offended if a non-member had them?

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## tbcrisler

I think that would be a yes.....
Yes you are supporting it but if you are not actually a Mason or OES then I think there 
DEFINITLY would be a problem, especially if the other car involved in, say, an accident is another Mason then there might be a problem...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

Coming from a family of Masons but not being a Mason myself, I concidered the plate as show of support. However, I did notice that it says,"Freemason" on it. To me that said the person with the plate should be a Mason. With that said... my new truck has the standard issue plate and will stay that way until I am accepted as a brother and earned the right and fully understand the MM symbols and tools.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

Ohhh.. btw, my old truck also has standard issue hum drum plates too. Didn't want you thinking it had masonic plates.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Aeelorty

When I went to get my plates in Ohio they did not let me buy them unless I showed by dues card and I did not have it on me so they told me to come back later.


----------



## dew_time

I'm glad I didn't try then! Where In Ohio are you?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Aeelorty

Just outside of Cincinnati


----------



## dew_time

Good to hear from another Ohioan here! I'm roughly 40 minutes north east of columbus.

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Aeelorty

Great to here from you brother!


----------



## dfreybur

Aeelorty said:


> When I went to get my plates in Ohio they did not let me buy them unless I showed by dues card and I did not have it on me so they told me to come back later.



In Illinois I had to list my Illinois lodge membership.  The form was passed to the G Sec office for confirmation before the plate was issued.


----------



## baruchhc

I have Texas Mason plates on my pickup truck & on my wife's car. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwest

I wish we had them in Georgia. I want one for both mine and my wife's car. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Monsignor

I ordered mine about 10 days ago and they should be in next week... Excited to bolt them on! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cemab4y

jwest said:


> I wish we had them in Georgia. I want one for both mine and my wife's car.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I am the one who initiated the legislation in Kentucky, to get Masonic license plates. If your state does not yet have them, you can get your state's Department of Motor Vehicles, to bring them in. I will be glad to advise anyone, who would like to get masonic plates for their state.


----------



## cemab4y

Here is a listing of all states which have Masonic license plates (and appendant bodies). Georgia currently has a Prince Hall Masonic plate. Arkansas has a Masonic plate, but Arkansas Masons (other than Prince Hall), are forbidden from purchasing and displaying the tag. 

Florida is scheduled to get Masonic plates soon.

http://www.daylightlodge.org/licenseplates.htm


----------



## kaveman

Idaho has them I'm getting one for my truck this summer


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

My wife got me Texas Masonic plates for Fathers Day this year.  I've previous had Masonic plates in IL, WA and NC so most years since 2001.


----------



## WB Hayes

We have one here in Arizona   I waiting until my other plate expires 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Billy Jones

We have them here in MS and I gladly have mine on my Tacoma 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## andy

Im in england and collect masonic number plates, regalia, jewelery, stickers, badges, membership cards, sweatshirts, newspapers, in fact anything masonic. If any one gas any free items or anything for sell can you let me know. The items i get make up a small museum of masonry in outher countries. I can be contacted on xantiealfie@gmail.com

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Junebug

Picked up my plates yesterday.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## RustonJr

Already have mine PM O7.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Brian Morton

*Re: Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License P*

Ditto. Looks great for a great cause.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

*Re: Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License P*

I may buy some for my motorcycle next time they are due. Any body got the MC plates?

Senior Steward - Granbury #392
Junior Deacon - Glen Rose #525


----------



## crono782

*Re: Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License P*



Bro. Bennylee said:


> I may buy some for my motorcycle next time they are due. Any body got the MC plates?
> 
> Senior Steward - Granbury #392
> Junior Deacon - Glen Rose #525



I plan on getting some for my moto when I re-register


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bill Rose

*Re: Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License P*

I'm planning on getting mine for my pickup in October 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## bupton52

*Re: Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License P*

It has come to my attention that there are members of clandestine Grand Lodges that are purchasing these plates here in Texas. Are there any safeguards against this happening?


----------



## dfreybur

*Re: Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License P*



bupton52 said:


> It has come to my attention that there are members of clandestine Grand Lodges that are purchasing these plates here in Texas. Are there any safeguards against this happening?



When my wife applied for my Texas MM plates she says she just filled out the form and when they arrived presented them to me as a Fathers Day present.  So no, there is not in Texas.

In Illinois I had to list my lodge and GL membership number as they are confirmed at the GL office before being issued, so they are restricted to in-state members.


----------



## brother blaine

*Re: Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License P*

In Louisiana when I got my plate I had to present my dues card 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## ej6267

*Re: Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License P*

Our DDGM was at stated meeting talking ours up a few weeks ago. He stressed that even out of state snowbirds can order them here, so I'm sure they're unrestricted in FL.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Billy Jones

*Re: Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License P*

Im not voting in this because I'm a MS mason but would like to add my input since we do have them and I ha e one. They are an additional $30 and $28 of it goes to the GL endowment fund. We even have them for our 2 wheeled brethren.


----------



## Radical540

*Re: Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License P*

In Michigan, the extra surcharge is $25


----------



## Mac

*Re: Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License P*

I'm moving away from Texas, but I'm keeping my masonic plate as long as I can.


----------



## square

*Re: Would you purchase a Texas Freemason License P*

As far as I know here in Florida you don't get asked to show dues card


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256

I'm a new MM and I am not in Texas but I plan on getting a Kentucky Masonic plate.


----------



## Texan92

I have the Texas plates


----------



## RyanC

NY has one I'm not sure if I would get it.


----------

